# RAC scores 1-13-13



## hound dog (Jan 13, 2013)

WOW we had 127 shooters for our first shoot of the year. Thanks everyone. 

Class	Name	Score	12s


Jr. Eagle	Jaden Mealor	200	5
Jr. Eagle	Christopher Newman	176	
Jr. Eagle	Zackary Caldwell	146	1
Jr. Eagle	Gaven Caldwell	142	2
Jr. Eagle	Drake Laney	141	1
Jr. Eagle	Jackson Bush	121	1
Jr. Eagle	Sophia Ball	116	1
Jr. Eagle	Matti Worley	112	1
Jr. Eagle	Archer Turner	110	0

Eagle	Blake Lowe	180	
Eagle	Daniel Martin	168	2
Eagle	Lilli Worley	132	1

Sr.Eagles	Dalton Laney	172	0
Sr.Eagles	Wright Townsend	153	0
Sr.Eagles	Hunter Daniel	151	3

Bow Novice	David Hollingworth	208	8
Bow Novice	David Laney	201	4
Bow Novice	Wade Hurbey	199	2
Bow Novice	Brandon Hammond	198	3
Bow Novice	Jason Youmans	191	3
Bow Novice	Beck Cook	190	3
Bow Novice	Josh Youmans	189	2
Bow Novice	Jonathan Mason	183	2
Bow Novice	Robbie Lark	181	0
Bow Novice	Ricky Phillips	178	2
Bow Novice	Patrick Sheets	177	1
Bow Novice	Jason Jackson	176	2
Bow Novice	David Smith	176	2
Bow Novice	Chris Fuller	176	0
Bow Novice	Jerry Laster	171	1
Bow Novice	Dalton Smith	170	2
Bow Novice	Phil Ball	170	1

Women's Hunter	Tabatha Jones	202	3
Women's Hunter	Chloe Rosser	188	1
Women's Hunter	Tanya Shelnutt	183	0
Women's Hunter	Shelia Brett	180	1
Women's Hunter	Jill Pipkin	161	0
Women's Hunter	Kristy Roberson	148	0

Known 45 Unlimited	R.C. Shoemake	202	4
Known 45 Unlimited	Johnny Sanders	198	2
Known 45 Unlimited	Chris Driver	194	2
Known 45 Unlimited	Frank Townsend	194	1
Known 45 Unlimited	Jason Reeves	193	2
Known 45 Unlimited	Johnny Bobo	192	2
Known 45 Unlimited	Trey Doveton	192	2
Known 45 Unlimited	Stephen Price	186	
Known 45 Unlimited	Chris Cape	185	1
Known 45 Unlimited	Howard Martin	184	2
Known 45 Unlimited	Derik Still	181	3
Known 45 Unlimited	Keith Morris	171	0
Known 45 Unlimited	Ryran Coontz		

Senior	Jim Robinson	203	6
Senior	Donnie Moore	198	3
Senior	Bobby North 	191	3
Senior	Benny fennell	189	1
Senior	Kenneth Ryan	179	4
Senior	Lee Johnson	NC	

Open Trophy	Ronnie Thweatt	204	3
Open Trophy	Michael Barnes	202	6
Open Trophy	Chad McCullough	196	3
Open Trophy	Casey Cobb	181	1
Open Trophy	Mike Kessler		
Open Trophy	Anthony Calds		
Open Trophy	Keith Smith		

Open Money	Blake Burger	210	6
Open Money	Mark Mealor	204	6
Open Money	Travis Turner T-Bone	203	7
Open Money	Corey Bryant	200	3
Open Money	Brian Dansby	196	3
Open Money	Randy Siers	188	2
Open Money	Butch Parkman		

Hunter	Nathan Jones	208	5
Hunter	Ashley Roberson	204	7
Hunter	Greg Hewitt	204	2
Hunter	Ryan Lockhart	198	4
Hunter	Anthony Caldwell	198	4
Hunter	Mike Kesslor	196	1
Hunter	Dave Hebert	194	2
Hunter	Don Hansen	192	1
Hunter	Hal Wolfe	189	4
Hunter	Robert Sims	182	1
Hunter	Jamie Whitton	174	1
Hunter	Jonathan Casales	169	2
Hunter	Bob Neinman	147	0

Joe Baker	198	2
Dale Bloodworth	196	5
Dustin Kingery	196	3
Scott Parrott	196	2
Justin Norris	191	1
Joseph Caldwell	190	3
David Haney 	175	0
Eric Baliey	175	0
DJ Seman	172	2
Liz Caldwell	148	0
Bill Sayers	88	
Larry Ammos		
Denny Jones		
Matthew Sowell		
Cody Griffith		
Matt Bohrer		
Issach Bohrer		
Daniel Baird		
Preston Maddox		
Jeff Houseman		
Hal Wolfe		
Ricky Brooks		
Robby Manross		
Larry Wright		
Kevin Hawk		
James Hawk		
Carey Glaze		
Kim Parrott		
Meghan Clarke		
Scott Ford		
RE Smith		
Kim Mosley		
Kitt Pettus		
Dennis Page		
Daniel Vessel		
Brian Bush		
Tara Ball		
David Daniel		
Vern Staples		
Brandie Lowe		
Charles Wothen		
Sean Altman		
Kevin Kebble		
Megan Willis


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks Hounddog!!!! Dang that was quick getting these posted. I had a blast today and the weather could not have been better!! Looking forward to next month!


----------



## solocam678 (Jan 13, 2013)

Great shoot guys an gals...thanks. I didnt shoot great but considering i hadnt had the triumph out of the case since last august i shot pretty dang good.


----------



## hound dog (Jan 13, 2013)

bamaboy said:


> Thanks Hounddog!!!! Dang that was quick getting these posted. I had a blast today and the weather could not have been better!! Looking forward to next month!



Man thanks for all your help.


----------



## hound dog (Jan 13, 2013)

Some pics on FB

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?re....10151163697335964.433042.200600360963&type=1


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 13, 2013)

hound dog said:


> Man thanks for all your help.



Thanks for that! Your Welcome!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jan 13, 2013)

Any word on the long shoot?


----------



## hound dog (Jan 14, 2013)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Any word on the long shoot?



Think you got it but the paper got put up I got to find it.


----------



## hound dog (Jan 15, 2013)

Web page back up and scores are posted there too.

http://racarchery.com/index.html


----------

